# white spots on head



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

they are sticking out sorta like a pimple,hard to tell from the pics but this one is the only one to have it?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it on the fins to. it might be a different kind of ick or do they just look white under the light. because if they are black then it is a paracite that most wils caught piranhas have. it might also just be a different strand of the paracite.i might be wrong though.

try salt


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I had a Medenei with the black cyst but these are the exact same but white..the look like they are under the skin coming out and they are only on his head...never seen it before


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

possible for Piranhas to get "hole in the head"?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

nah all the cases of hold in the head i've seen look like a large black cyst almost. It's probably just some crap it picked up from the wild, olson you just got these i take it? Try the usual with salt etc.. i wouldn't worry to much unless ofcourse they start getting a lot larger or he starts geekin out.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes, piranha can get hole in the head, but if your fish have raised bumps, then that's not it... HITH resemble pits not bumps.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

one of my reds that i sold a long time ago had that. i added salt to the water and within 3 days it was completely gone. they looked just like that, white spots like hard pimples (not fuzzy). just add salt man.

Joe


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Thank you Joe...I was trying melefix for the last few weeks or so...I added salt and hooked up my U.V. sterilizer to my pygo tank to try to kill and free floating ones.Hope this works...lost two Caribe to this so far


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

man olson you have had it hard with you piranhas the last couple of weeks. hope he makes it.

what is hole in the head anyways


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I think it is some kinda amozonian herpes..it wont go away..I have tried about everything..gonna try a salt water dip this afternoon but that is my last hope


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I have been following this thread,cuz my caribe have the same thing,got them on november 25th,only 2 out of the 4 got it,my super reds that came with them do not have it,they have been tank mates since,i have done the salt,high temp and they still have it,i have had no death from it,it has not spread to other fish,it just will not go away,on the caribe that do have it, it has not spread,

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE HELL THIS IS ?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

its that time when piranha's are starting to blossom... i wanna say pimples but that would be unethacle


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

:sad: My small Cariba came with these and I have had him for about 3 weeks. They are only near his nostrils and eyes. They have not spread and have not gone away. He still eats and acts normal as well as has great color. At this point I am not too concerned as he has only been in the states for a short time and I think if it was a concern, my cariba would show signs of health related problems.







I would still like to know what it is?


----------

